# Folk Music Of The Caucasus etc



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a fan of the folk music of the non-russian regions of the former Soviet Union,such as the Caucasus,the central asian republics and Siberia . The music here is fascinating.
I'm also fascinated by the history,cultures and languages of these exotic regions.
To hear the music of the Caucasus such as Chechnya and Abkhazia , try these websites:

abkhaz.org, and chechnyafree.ru . The second website is in Russian but you can get it in English,too. 
I have a cool CD of traditional Georgian songs for men's chorus sung by the Rustavi choir of Georgia.
These are songs for every occaision, banquets, going to war, hiking, healing the sick,mourning the dead etc, and many have elaborate polyphony. It's on the Sony Classical label.

The traditional Turkish folk music of Turkmenistan,Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan,Kyrgystan and 
Xinjiang province of China (east Turkestan, inhabited by the Turkish Uygurs), is also fascinating. You can google it.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

I have heard a part of the some Caucasus song and the description was saying that it is Nora Chamagua - Lyrical Dance Of The Girls. I tried to google it, but got only 3 or 4 hits back then. One of the hits was some Russian forum, and (thanks to google translate) I managed to register and ask people to email me that song (yes, I was that desperate). I used to listen to it obsessively... 
Now you reminded me of it, so I'm googling some music from Caucasus. 
Too bad it's not that easy to find out about folk music from distant parts of the world...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Khachaturian, Ippolitov-Ivanov, Borodin...


----------

